

Weebly Launches Free WYSIWYG Virtual Storefronts - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/27/weebly-launches-free-wysiwyg-virtual-storefronts/?awesm=tcrn.ch_2fb&utm_campaign=techcrunch&utm_content=techcrunch-autopost&utm_medium=tcrn.ch-twitter&utm_source=direct-tcrn.ch

======
simoncoggins
Surprising that they would choose not to take a cut of sales, as it seems like
a natural opportunity to earn some revenue. Then again it might make people
more willing to get started and then find themselves needing the Pro features
further down the line.

~~~
immad
It is also technically far trickier to do all the payment processing and take
cuts and make sure everyone is paid and happy. This way they can let Paypal/GC
do all that work and focus on making a great product.

------
jack7890
I consider myself to be a highly competent web developer/designer hybrid. But
is it getting to the point where even for experienced developers, it makes
sense to use something like Weebly? Especially for projects that don't require
much customization?

~~~
drusenko
You don't have to do one or the other -- there is a huge middle ground. For
the time being, a service like Weebly can't give you a great looking,
completely custom design, and may never be able to (design is a very human
process).

However, why go through the process of inputting all of the content yourself?
You include a few tags, bunch everything up in a .zip file, and hand the theme
off to the client, who can upload it into Weebly and create the rest
themselves. One bonus: never having to deal with clients that require constant
wording changing or fixing spelling mistakes.

Also, want to create a simple site for a hobby, to put your resume on, or to
host an open-source project? Weebly is perfect for that, outputs nice,
standards-compliant code, and you don't have to waste a lot of time hacking up
a design by hand (even if you could). For the more involved site (your
startup's site, for example), it will still make sense to start from scratch.

------
edw519
Sounds like Viaweb, a generation later. Congratulations, guys.

------
ssharp
I was struck with the idea of doing a dead-simple e-commerce app a few months
ago. I can think of so many ways that a powerful and simple WYSIWYG can be
turned into a revenue generator. Congrats on implementing something great!

------
terpua
A WYSIWYG for restaurants is also a nice target (built in menus, pricing,
etc.). Perhaps with a built-in reservation system.

------
redorb
yeah this sounds like something that could totally take over the current model
of Weebly; not in the sense of a new business model (they are still charging
for domain / DNS services) - but I think this could bolster that model up so
nicely - they may have to focus on this more, thus becoming their core
offering.

------
henning
Startups making easy to use stuff that actually solves someone's problem? Hm.

 _Interesting_.

------
_pius
Weebly really seems to be kicking ass. Nice job guys.

